# Post a pic of your Boat!



## amk (Sep 16, 2015)

Lets see them outboard jet rigs!


----------



## JL8Jeff (Sep 17, 2015)

I'll start things off. Here's my 2001 Lowe 1652 VT jet tunnel with a 1994 Mercury 60/45 jet 2 stroke short shaft motor. It had manual tilt when I got the motor last year but I found a new power trim setup on Ebay and it was worth it. It has the optional floor and sides and I moved the center console forward 2 feet this year and added the windshield and grab rail. It spends most of the year from April through October in the water docked on the Delaware River.

Edit: Haha, I just noticed in the 4th picture down you can see the cracked engine cover from where the tree from Sandy fell on the motor. It broke some linkage and ripped the motor right off the boat it was on. It sat on the ground for a year before they guys I bought it from got it and had just got it back up and running.


----------



## archery68 (Sep 17, 2015)

Here is my new boat. 1852 blazer ss. 60/40 mercury 4 stroke tiller. Extended front deck, two rear live wells under seats. Deck lids over starter battery and 9 gallon fuel tank. Run the current river in Missouri. By myself with just fishing gear, gps, 28.5 mph upstream and 32 downstream.


----------



## dhoganjr (Sep 17, 2015)

02' Alweld 1860 commercial hull.


----------



## Lil' Blue Rude (Sep 18, 2015)

Here's a pic of my boat after polishing it when I had the 40/28 on it and there's a pic of my 60/40 I have on it now.


----------



## Jim (Sep 18, 2015)

Great pictures guys! keep'em coming!


----------



## Brian J (Sep 18, 2015)

2015 1752 Blazer SS
1993 Yamaha 115 Pro-V with new pump
1993 Trailboss trailer modified to fit the Blazer
2008 Motorguide 82lb. digital trolling motor.


----------



## jhunter1 (Sep 18, 2015)

Seaark rxjt 170 with 75 etec


----------



## Seth (Sep 21, 2015)

2014 Legend SS 1860 vbass
2013 Evinrude Etec 150


----------



## bassin (Sep 23, 2015)

2014 blazer ss 16/48
yamaha 40/30


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Sep 30, 2015)

G3 1656 CCJ
















https://vimeo.com/132024344

https://vimeo.com/120321184

https://vimeo.com/120258093


----------



## JoshKeller (Sep 30, 2015)

1648 grizzly, 50/35 johnson jet


----------



## Sully (Oct 11, 2015)




----------



## Downtown (Oct 12, 2015)

crestliner vt17 with a 115/80 merc


----------



## redrum (Oct 12, 2015)

1984 Polar Kraft 1444
Suicide stick steer
1996 Evinrude 50/35 Jet


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 18, 2015)

Lowe Big Jon 1648, Honda 50/35

Great set up. I'd like to put the fuel tank in the seat though.


----------



## hotshotinn (Oct 20, 2015)

Nice boat pictures guys.I really like the one where the boat is going around the bend


----------



## shawnlsx88 (Nov 1, 2015)

2015 Legend SS 1960v
2015 Evinrude 225HO


----------



## riverbud55 (Nov 2, 2015)

Have a 08 20ft North River Mariner with Yamaha 150/105 OB Jet,,, boat has 3/16'' bottom that's 6ft wide with a 96'' beam,, has a 12 degree bottom with a 14'' wide planing pad and a jet tunnel,,,30'' sides .125 thick,,,, it will run 8'' ,,, has a 42 gal fuel tank in its belly and carry 2 9 gal plastic fuel tanks ,, get about 1.5 mpg max,,,, runs 30mph with me and gear 25mph 3 n gear,,


----------



## Jim (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice boats guys! Keep them coming!

kgrant....Hardcore Alaska boat, awesome.


----------



## BigShow (Nov 3, 2015)

1436 fishmaster new to me but certainly not new to the water. 


[attachment=1]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1446532536.422857.jpg


----------



## rons (Nov 3, 2015)

My new Tracker Topper 1436. Added carpet thru the boat and skeeter seats with pedestals.
Experimented with using transom mount trolling motor with handle extension but doesn't work for me.
Now in the process of putting a bow mount MK PowerDrive with CoPilot on it.


----------



## GARoughneck (Dec 20, 2015)

1860 Rock Proof built to my design specs last year. Mercury 110 Factory Jet O/B.


----------



## heathyoung (Dec 28, 2015)

2015 1860 CCJ. 115/80 Yamaha, 2 power poles, Minnkota Terrova 80# trolling motor. Running Taneycomo. 

https://youtu.be/VhiabQ_YLyI


----------



## Wood_Duck (Dec 30, 2015)

https://youtu.be/Uapwk7fS_b8


----------



## NotAGuide (Jan 11, 2016)

Texas coast scooter jet tunnel hull I recently rebuilt. Still tweaking a few things but pleased so far. 13' total length with 60" bottom, 70" beam, and 24" key slot.


----------



## scottzim (Jan 28, 2016)

2007 Xpress SV18 w/ a F115/80 Yamaha. I just bought this bought a couple months ago used. The motor, according to the printout, only had 21 hours on it! Just a couple questions for those of you that have had jet boats.
- I have had fiberglass bass boats in the past with what seemed like an endless amount of storage. This doesn't have much if any. What are your solutions?
- I read that I shouldn't mount my on board chargers right to the aluminum hull. Is this true? If so maybe a piece of TREX?
- This has an aluminum trailer...any tips/tricks to shine it up?

New wheels and power poles are on the way I'll post more pics once they arrive and are mounted.

Thanks 
Scott


----------



## Callmecaptain (Feb 1, 2016)

GARoughneck said:


> 1860 Rock Proof built to my design specs last year. Mercury 110 Factory Jet O/B.



When I hit the lottery someday, I'm going to own one of those..Love their boats.


----------



## juniatasteve (Mar 8, 2016)

new boat. hasn't been in the water yet. G3 1860 ccj


----------



## ptcox17 (Mar 24, 2016)

shawnlsx88 said:


> 2015 Legend SS 1960v
> 2015 Evinrude 225HO


How much does a rig like that cost?

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Downtown (Jun 3, 2016)

vt17


----------



## beagler1 (Jun 3, 2016)

Sent from Mossy Oak Swamp Bottom


----------



## redrum (Jul 4, 2016)

2015 Tracker Grizzly 1648


----------



## rvrbass1997 (Jan 26, 2018)

2018 Lowe Pathfinder 1760 Tunnel with 115/80 Mercury 4 stroke Jet 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinTin (Jan 26, 2018)

1952 or earlier Duracraft Sportman


----------



## Scott F (Jan 27, 2018)

New boat the day I picked it up in November. Haven't even gotten it wet yet.






Since I picked it up, I've added a 24v trolling motor, depth finders, power plug w/USB, battery disconnect switch, and seats on the front and rear decks. The boat was a bare hull and my boat guy put in the center console, seat w/battery box, floor, bed liner floor covering, bilge pump, heavy duty anchor system and running lights. I intentionally left off a live well, and kept the storage compartments to a minimum. I don't carry much gear when fishing and I was trying to save weight where I could.
Oh, and I added some nice smallmouth bass decals to the sides :LOL2:


----------



## Samsdad1 (Jan 29, 2018)

Sold my Lowe 16foot with 25hp evinrude for 2500.00 in Oct 17... Purchased my new boat a 1997 Sea Ark Mcbass 170 with a 1995 Johnson 90/65 on the back. Due to redoing the interior, titling issues and weather... I have only been out once in it... Cannot wait for the weather to break... look forward to more boat pics...


----------



## Bran (Jan 30, 2018)

2017 Lowe Pathfinder 1660 Heavy Duty Edition
60/40 Merc Jet


----------



## handyandy (Feb 21, 2018)

pic when I had the mariner 60/40 on it now it has a evinrude 70 with a jet on it otherwise same boat.


----------



## mattr0924 (Feb 24, 2018)

17.5/56 Long Beach custom, .125 guage, 2018 merc 115/80 jet


----------



## handyandy (Mar 1, 2018)

mattr0924 said:


> 17.5/56 Long Beach custom, .125 guage, 2018 merc 115/80 jet



solid looking boat


----------



## Bowhunter1661 (Mar 4, 2018)

1648 Riveted Generation 3, custom decks and transom riser, 30 hp tohatsu Carbed motor


----------



## MrSimon (Mar 9, 2018)

I picked this up last Friday. I've been wanting a tunnel hull jet for a long long time. The bass on the Susky are in trouble now!


----------



## JL8Jeff (Mar 10, 2018)

MrSimon said:


> I picked this up last Friday. I've been wanting a tunnel hull jet for a long long time. The bass on the Susky are in trouble now!



Pictures are not showing up for me, you might need to upload them instead of linking.


----------



## reedjj (Mar 11, 2018)

I annoyed a lot of folks on here about 2 years ago asking a million questions about Jet boats.... Well, I finally got one, have had it for a little over a year now and have since moved from Fl to Ohio.

It is a 2017 SeaArk 2072 FX Jet Tunnel with fwd console and 115/80 Yamaha. 
36 Gallon Fuel tank up front, storage up front and an anchor locker all the way up front. The seat box for the console is an aerated live well ( I just use it for storage). In the back it has 1 cranking battery, 2 TM batteries, and 2 bilge pumps ( one for each side of the tunnel) and the aerator pump is back there too, plus room for storage. I have added an 80lb thrust MinnKota I Pilot TM and a small Lowrance GPS fishfinder and chartplotter with downscan. The flooring is Styx River Matting that matches the paint. It has 2 passenger seats that are removable and hook to a J Track on the rear deck and I installed the seat mount on the box for the console.

Runs about 30-31 mph wide open throttle, and can carry an insane amount of extra weight before there is any noticeable performance loss. I don't notice any speed or reduction in time to plane until I get about 600 or so extra lbs in the boat beyond my normal load of 2 people and gear.

At rest with no one in the boat it only drafts 4" at the lowest point of the transom. It will plane out in about 2 boat lengths. Only need about 14 inches of water depth to get on plane and it will run in 2".

I am very pleased with it after 1 year and 5 months of ownership. Ive had it 5 mi out in the ocean off Jacksonville FL and St Augustine and ran super shallow coastal stuff. Here in Ohio I have ran a few small rivers and super shallow lakes. It handles chop very well for a 3dg hull. I can run wide open in white caps by just trimming down a little. It will cavitate in big chop if I trim out too much.

It was a long time coming for me to get this boat but it was definitely worth the wait.


----------



## ksnfme (Mar 11, 2018)

G3 18 CCJ with a 115/80 Yamaha on the way home from the dealer. Haven't even got the boat wet yet.


----------



## mattr0924 (Mar 11, 2018)

handyandy said:


> mattr0924 said:
> 
> 
> > 17.5/56 Long Beach custom, .125 guage, 2018 merc 115/80 jet
> ...


thanks!!getting it dialed in!


----------

